

Prime Minister of India's website requires prior permission for 'hyperlinking' - geekam
http://pmindia.nic.in/hyperlink.php

======
e3pi
Well now let's experiment:

Prior permission is required before hyperlinks are directed from any website
to this site:

<http://pmindia.nic.in/hyperlink.php>

